# AOSP App's from ApeX



## 92sho16 (Jun 7, 2011)

As much as I like how much Moto has improved there apps I still like the AOSP apps better. So I got to thinking I should try some apps that have been compiled already. After getting the ok from Fabolous to i decided i should post up the apps that are working for me.

*USE AT YOUR OWN RISK, I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR YOU BRICKING YOUR PHONE.*

With that said this should be pretty safe.

Apps that are working

Appwidgetpicker (credit to boombuler on xda), does not work with the blur launcher
For the following Apps the credit goes to Fabolous.

Calender 
CarHome 
DeskClock 
DSPManager 
Email 
Gallery 3D
GenieWidget 
MMS (CM7) 
and Spare Parts

*Steps:*
1) Must be rooted.
2) Backup any apps that have the same name.
3) Copy the AOSP apps to your sdcard.
4) Using Root Explorer or equivalent copy the AOSP app of your choosing to the /system/app/ folder
5) Change permissions to match the image below. 
6)Reboot.
7)Enjoy

Download

View attachment 2465


----------



## 92sho16 (Jun 7, 2011)

reserved?


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Kinda cool, I'll keep this in mind for a bit. Still feeling things out.


----------



## karthakon (Sep 22, 2011)

Did you just pull these apks from the Liberty ROM for the Droid X?


----------



## 92sho16 (Jun 7, 2011)

karthakon said:


> Did you just pull these apks from the Liberty ROM for the Droid X?


do you read?


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

92sho16 said:


> do you read?


dude, that was his first post, I think you scared him off for good. But he did ask a question that could have been answered by reading the title, so I give it a 8.9 , nice work man, I was extremely happy to ditch the gallery for the aosp one.


----------

